# Colored Boers, When Do You Get Them?



## GoldenCreek15 (May 13, 2015)

So Im officially down to less then a week before my doe is due to kid. Shes bred to an Eggs bred buck. Now my real question is, is what are the chances of these kids being colored (paint/dappled etc.). The dam is a dappled paint and comes from long lines of paints dapples and black (there is only one traditional in her immediate pedigree that has an extensive line of traditionals). The sire on the other hand has his pedigree chock full of traditional. So what are the odds that these kids can turn out with some spots or paint on them?


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

20% lol I don't know traditional seems to be so dominate. One doe that was full of nothing but traditional bred to my buck that is full of dapples and dapple paint and I got a traditional and and traditional with one spot under her ear that actually just made her look like she had a wart!


----------



## GoldenCreek15 (May 13, 2015)

I mean the buck does throw color (no paint just yet) Heres one of his percentage daughters. (the crossing mentioned in the OP will be his first FB kids.


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

You've got a pretty good chance since the dam has a lot of color behind her. Some eggs goats throw color out of the blue. Does he have any of the "Flash" bucks behind him?


----------



## GoldenCreek15 (May 13, 2015)

On his dams side I think, here's his pedigree via ABGA


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Nice pedigree. :thumb: I don't see the bucks I was thinking of.


----------



## GoldenCreek15 (May 13, 2015)

Thanks! And yea it sure is a pretty one


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Good advice given. 

It is a hit and miss thing, you never know. But as mentioned, if you have a lot of color close in the pedigree, you should see some color.


----------



## packhillboers (Feb 2, 2011)

A traditional buck bred to our traditional doe produced paints and solids two years in a row along with one traditional looking doeling. I didn't expect that at all as I didn't know the history of color in both the buck and the Doe but apparently they both had the color gene. Always fun to be surprised. We don't know what we are going to get each year. Then I bred oneof those paints to a new painted buck and out popped a traditional and a paint! So hard to know sometimes. It seems that if there is color on both sides of the Doe and the buck, then you will get a paint or colored baby. Now with the dapple and the spots- I'm really wondering how that all will work out for some of us who breed them to traditionals or paints.


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

I bred a traditional buck, that had almost all traditional's in his pedigree with a paint here and there, to 3 colored does. Doe one was a black tiger dappled doe, doe two was all red but a twin to doe 1, doe three was red with tan spots. I got 2 traditional's with dark red spots out of doe 2, a black head with white spots and red paint with black spots out of doe 1, and 1 traditional dapple and 1 paid dappled out of doe 3. So you really never know what you will get.


----------



## GoldenCreek15 (May 13, 2015)

Two lovely traditional does came today about 4!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Very cute!


----------



## RaineyDayFarms (Oct 10, 2013)

Awwww they are cute. Congrats 

Makes me have baby fever. Lol


----------

